# Wanted: Picture of an Allroad with a wheel hanging in the air.



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Like an allroad actually in the dirt, hanging a wheel in the air.
Anybody got one?
2 wheels, like front left, back right, would be awesome! I have a pic of Brother in laws jeep like that.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Picture of an Allroad with a wheel hanging in the air. (G60 Carat)*

How about all four-


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

like this? picture you posted doesnt work, so im just guessing this is what you were talking about.








i have higher res if you want it.


_Modified by verb.move at 2:14 PM 10/31/2008_


----------



## audiRSallroad (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


----------

